# Paper stilllife



## mysteryscribe (Dec 13, 2006)

tis the season for beautiful holiday stilllife except in the house on the backside of the tracks.  

shot with a two minute exposure and a digital hand tint of a black and white paper negative.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2006)

I like the distressed look of the paper on this one, Charlie. May I ask what those pink and green things are in front of the ornament?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm going to shoot it again on paper when the glue on the camera dries.

The orange is a tangerine not an ornament. the pink and green are gumdrops.

the distress is not more than lint on the paper negative.  I kind of found it by accident and like the effect now and then.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

i think i like it. . . but the bright colors are a little much for me (the pink and green)


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, so it is! :blushing: Sorry, I didn't look closely enough. At first glance it looked like a gold glass ball. 

But hey....a still life of ornaments isn't a bad idea.  Maybe *when the glue dries* you'll try another setup!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes a still life of christmas ornaments would be cute.. Unless you are me...but then cute isnt what I do is it.  rofl

Next is the same shot with film not paper.  It is shot just waiting to dry


----------

